# stingray



## Sambikeman (Sep 27, 2019)

coppertone


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Sep 27, 2019)

Nice! Ever notice how fork darts are the first casualty on Coppertone bikes?


----------



## bficklin (Sep 28, 2019)

Very nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

